# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Աշխարհը գնալով ավելի է գիրանում

## ivy

Էսպիսի մի քարտեզ` վերջին քառասուն տարում գիրացող աշխարհի պատկերով։


Աղբյուր 

Որոնք են պատճառները, ոնց է հնարավոր սրա դեմն առնել։ Կամ դեմը չառնելու դեպքում ի՞նչ է սպասվում մարդկությանը։

----------

Շինարար (26.06.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Որոնք են պատճառները, ոնց է հնարավոր սրա դեմն առնել։ Կամ դեմը չառնելու դեպքում ի՞նչ է սպասվում մարդկությանը։


Մարդու անգիտակցությունը հիշում է, որ ինքն ավելի մեծ է, քան իր մարմինը:
Բայց մարդու գիտակցությունը սովորեցրել է իրեն համարել, որ ինքը հենց միայն այդ մարմինն է, որ կա:
Ստացվում է անհամապատասխանություն: Պակասող տարածությունը լցնելու անհրաժեշտություն:
Իսկ քանի որ մեր ֆիզիկական կյանքի հիմնական ժամանակը տրված է գիտակցությանը, բնականաբար նա էլ հենց իշխողն է, և այդ պաըճառով պակասը լցնում է նյութով:
Եվ այդպես կլինի այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև մենք լրջորեն չընդունենք, որ մենք մեր մարմինը չենք: Ավելի ճիշտ, միայն մեր մարմինը չենք: Իսկ ավելի ճիշտ, մեր մարմինն ընդամենը մեր չնչին մասն է կազմում:

Ոնց է հնարավոր դրա դեմն առնե՞լ:

Վերհիշեք հոգևորը: Հոգևոր՝ չի նշանակում կրոն, կամ հավատք կամ նման մի բան: Հոգևոր՝ նշանակում է հոգի, ոգի: 
Սա է մարդու իսկական էությունը, հիմնական մասը, որը մենք կամովի տվել ենք կրոնի ձեռքը, և այսօր այդ բառը լսելուց կայծակնահար ենք լինում:
Եվ նույնիսկ նրա գոյությունն ընդունողներն էլ այնքան են փոքրացրել նրան, որ համարում են, որ նա՝ մարմնի մեջ է: Եվ այդ պատճառով է, որ հոգու գոյությունն ընդունողներս անգամ այդքան փոքրոգի ենք...
Հոգին՝ մարմնի պահապանն է: Նա բարուրի պես համակել է քո մարմինը և ուղեկցում է քեզ քո ամբողջ կյանքում: 
Հոգին այնքան է, որքան դու համարում ես: Կարող է լինել չնչին, կարող է լինել անսահման:

Հոգին է մեր այն մասը, որը լուրջ կարիք ունի գիրացման: 

Եվ երբ որ սկսենք զբաղվել դրանով, մարմինն էլ իր նորմալ տեսքին կգա:

----------

ivy (26.06.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Որոնք են պատճառները, ոնց է հնարավոր սրա դեմն առնել։ Կամ դեմը չառնելու դեպքում ի՞նչ է սպասվում մարդկությանը։


Սամը լավ է ասում, բայց ես էլ ավելի «նյութեղեն» ու հանրամատչելի գործոններ նշեմ։ 

Գլխավոր պատճառները, կարծում եմ, շատակերությունն ու ժամանակակից կյանքում կարծես անխուսափելի նստակյացությունն է, ընդ որում՝ էս երկուսը շատ դեպքերում փոխկապակցված են. բազմաթիվ գործողությունների, զբաղմունքների էսօր փոխարինել են կոմպերը, սմարթֆոններն ու տաբլետները, այսինքն՝ լիքը գործողություններ, էդ թվում՝ անխուսափելիորեն ֆիզիկական ակտիվություն ենթադրող կամ պահանջող, որոնք կարելի էր անել, ու նախկինում շատերն անում էին նշված սարքերի բացակայության ժամանակ, այժմ պարզապես չեն արվում, դա էլ հերիք չի՝ մարդ երբ նստած է ու զբաղված է էդ սարքերով, ակամա ուտելու պահանջ է ունենում, այսպես ասած՝ հավես է էդ ընթացքում ուտելը, դե, իսկ խոշոր կորպորացիաներն էլ, իհարկե, օգտվում են մարդկանց էդ թուլությունից և ամեն ինչ անում, որպեսզի մարդիկ էլ ավելի շատ ուտեն, ավելի ճիշտ՝ նստեն ու ուտեն։ Օրինակ՝ ԱՄՆ–ում շատ որոշակիորեն ամեն ինչ կարծես ուղղված է նրան, որ մարդիկ հնարավորինս շատ ուտեն։ Կարծում եմ՝ ցանկացած դրսից եկող մարդ կհաստատի, որ ԱՄՆ–ում ուտելիքի ու խմելիքի ստանդարտ չափաքանակը զգալիորեն մեծ է այլ երկրների ստանդարտից։ Բացի դրանից, կինոթատրոն մտնելիս էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ այն առաջին հերթին ուտելու վայր է, հետո նոր՝ կինո դիտելու. կինոդահլիճ մտնելիս շատերն էնպես են «սպառազինվում» ուտելիքով ու խմելիքով, որ որ մտածում ես՝ ոչ թե կինո նայելու են եկել, այլ բտվելու, դե, ձեռի հետ էլ կինո կնայեն, էլի։ Ու ամեն տեղ ամեն ինչ առավելագույնս հարմարեցված է ուտելուն ու խմելուն։ Հետաքրքիրն էն է, որ, ասենք, ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի, ԱՄՆ–ում ահավոր շատ է խոսվում առողջ ապրելակերպից, բայց ինչքան խոսվում է, էնքան էլ դեմ է տրվում անառողջը, ու արդյունքում անառողջն ընդհանուր առմամբ հաղթում է։ 

Համենայնդեպս, ես դեռ չեմ հանդիպել առողջ ապրելակերպով ապրող գեր մարդու։ Գոնե մի դեպք չեմ մտաբերում։ Ճիշտ է, շատ է պատահել, որ էս կամ էն գեր մարդուց լսել եմ, որ, իբր, ինչքան էլ քիչ է ուտում, կամ՝ գիրացնող բաներ չի ուտում և այլն, մեկ է, չաղանում է կամ չի նիհարում ոչ մի կերպ։ Բայց սեփական դիտարկումները, որպես կանոն, ցույց են տվել, որ էդ մարդկանց ապրելակերպն ու քաշը միմյանց նկատմամբ լավ էլ կատարյալ ներդաշնակության մեջ են գտնվում։ Մնում է ենթադրել, որ էդ մարդիկ կամ ինքնախաբեությամբ են զբաղված, կամ առողջ ապրելակերպի մասին խիստ սխալ պատկերացումներ ունեն։ Դե, դիմացինին միտումնավոր խաբելու տարբերակն անտեսում ենք։ Իհարկե, հասկանում եմ, որ երբեմն լինում են գիրության նկատմամբ ժառանգական նախատրամադրվածություն ունեցող մարդիկ, բայց նույնիսկ էդ մարդիկ եթե լրջորեն հետևեն իրենց սննդակարգին ու ընդհանրապես ապրելակերպին, դժվար թե քաշի նորման նկատելի չափով գերազանցեն։ Նույնիսկ էդ նախատրամադրվածությունը միանգամայն վերահսկելի է, հա, գուցե էդ մարդիկ ավելի շատ պիտի ջանքեր թափեն նորմալ քաշ պահպանելու համար, քան մյուսները, բայց ամեն դեպքում ռեալ բան է, կարծում եմ։ Պարզապես ավելի հեշտ է տրվել որկրամոլությանը և մեղադրել վատ գեներին, քան մի քիչ վերահսկել կերածդ ու արածդ։ Ու ընդհանուր առմամբ, կարելի է ասել, ամեն մարդ ընտրում է իր համար առավել կարևորը ու մնացածը զոհում դրան։

----------

ivy (26.06.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց էստեղ ի՞նչ պիտի քննարկենք։ Ճարպակալման պատճառները վաղուց բացահայտված են․ ռաֆինացված սնունդ, անշարժություն ու ժառանգական նախատրամադրվածություն։ Մի քիչ շատակերության մասի հետ համաձայն չեմ, որովհետև էստեղ ոչ սննդի քանակն ա դեր խաղում, այլ որակը․ ուզում ես, օրը եսիմքանի կիլո վարունգ կեր, տես որ չես չաղանա, կարող ա մի բան էլ նիհարես։ Բայց ռաֆինացված սնունդը նպաստում ա ճարպակալմանը ու պլյուս նաև չի հագեցնում։ Մի կտոր սև հաց ուտելուց հետո մարդ էլ բան չի կարում ուտի, իսկ սպիտակ հաց ինչքան ուզում ես, կեր, ահագին ուշ կկշտանաս։ 

Իսկ պայքարելու ամենալավ ձևն առաջին հերթին ավտոմեքենաներն ուղղակի աշխարհի էրեսից վերացնելն ա․ դրանից շրջակա միջավայրն էլ լիքը կճարի։ Դե մեկ էլ կարելի ա ռաֆինացված տարրեր պարունակող սննդի վրա ուժեղ հարկեր դնել, որ թանկ լինեն, իսկ չռաֆինացվածների հարկերը թեթևացնեն։ Կոնկրետ մեր օրերում ճիշտ հակառակն ա․ սև հացը թսիկ սպիտակ հացից երեք-չորս անգամ ավելի թանկ ա։ Հետևաբար, առողջ սնվելը դարձել ա հարուստի կայֆ։ Ու եթե ճարպակալած պոպուլյացիայի ստատիստիկան նայենք, կտեսնենք, որ հիմնականում վատ սոցիալական վիճակում գտնվող մարդիկ են ճարպակալում։ Դրա համար առողջ սնունդը պետք ա իրանց հասանելի դարձնել։

----------

ivy (26.06.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց էստեղ ի՞նչ պիտի քննարկենք։ Ճարպակալման պատճառները վաղուց բացահայտված են․ ռաֆինացված սնունդ, անշարժություն ու ժառանգական նախատրամադրվածություն։ Մի քիչ շատակերության մասի հետ համաձայն չեմ, որովհետև էստեղ ոչ սննդի քանակն ա դեր խաղում, այլ որակը․ ուզում ես, օրը եսիմքանի կիլո վարունգ կեր, տես որ չես չաղանա, կարող ա մի բան էլ նիհարես։ Բայց ռաֆինացված սնունդը նպաստում ա ճարպակալմանը ու պլյուս նաև չի հագեցնում։ Մի կտոր սև հաց ուտելուց հետո մարդ էլ բան չի կարում ուտի, իսկ սպիտակ հաց ինչքան ուզում ես, կեր, ահագին ուշ կկշտանաս։


Բյուր, ամեն դեպքում քանակն էլ ինչ–որ նշանակություն ունի. հա, վարունգով չես չաղանա, ինչ խոսք, բայց կան լիքը ոչ ռաֆինացված սննդի տեսակներ, ասենք, թեկուզ բուսական ճաշեր, որոնք բավական սննդարար են ու շատ ուտելու դեպքում էլի կարող են քաշ ապահովել։ Այ, լրիվ ուրիշ հարց ա, որ առողջ՝ ճիշտ սնվելու, ապրելու դեպքում ավելորդ քանակությամբ ուտելու համար ինքնըստինքյան տեղ չի մնում մարդու կյանքում՝ մի շարք հանգամանքներով պայմանավորված։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ամեն դեպքում քանակն էլ ինչ–որ նշանակություն ունի. հա, վարունգով չես չաղանա, ինչ խոսք, բայց կան լիքը ոչ ռաֆինացված սննդի տեսակներ, ասենք, թեկուզ բուսական ճաշեր, որոնք բավական սննդարար են ու շատ ուտելու դեպքում էլի կարող են քաշ ապահովել։ Այ, լրիվ ուրիշ հարց ա, որ առողջ՝ ճիշտ սնվելու, ապրելու դեպքում ավելորդ քանակությամբ ուտելու համար ինքնըստինքյան տեղ չի մնում մարդու կյանքում՝ մի շարք հանգամանքներով պայմանավորված։


Չկա տենց բան։ Մարդիկ կան, դնում համոզում են, որ ավոկադոն չաղացնում ա, բանանը չաղացնում ա, տո եսինչգիտեմ ինչը չաղացնում ա, բայց չկա տենց բան։ Կարող ա չոր կալորիականությունը բարձր ա, բայց կառուցվածքային առանձնահատկություններով պայմանավորված ուրիշ նյութափոխանակային պրոցես են անցնում, ու արդյունքում մի հատ ավոկադոն ավելի քիչ չաղացնող ա, քան մի գդալ շաքարավազը, չնայած որ կալորիականության մեջ սարեր-ձորեր տարբերություններ են։

Ու էստեղ չեմ էլ ասում, որ ընդհանրապես մի հատ ավոկադո ուտելն ահագին դժվար գործ ա, իսկ շաքար ընդունելը՝ ինչքան ասես։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չկա տենց բան։ Մարդիկ կան, դնում համոզում են, որ ավոկադոն չաղացնում ա, բանանը չաղացնում ա, տո եսինչգիտեմ ինչը չաղացնում ա, բայց չկա տենց բան։ Կարող ա չոր կալորիականությունը բարձր ա, բայց կառուցվածքային առանձնահատկություններով պայմանավորված ուրիշ նյութափոխանակային պրոցես են անցնում, ու արդյունքում մի հատ ավոկադոն ավելի քիչ չաղացնող ա, քան մի գդալ շաքարավազը, չնայած որ կալորիականության մեջ սարեր-ձորեր տարբերություններ են։


Բյուր, ես ժամանակին բառացիորեն ծիրանով չաղացել եմ մի երկու շաբաթում, երբ ծիրանի սեզոնին տատիկիս տանն էի մնում, ու այգուց քաղելով՝ ձեռի հետ ամեն օր մոտ 100 հատ ծիրան էի ուտում  :Jpit: ։ Հաստատ ուրիշ բանից չեմ չաղացել, էլի։ Տենց կտրուկ մի զրոյացրու զուտ կալորիաների դերը։



> Ու էստեղ չեմ էլ ասում, որ ընդհանրապես մի հատ ավոկադո ուտելն ահագին դժվար գործ ա, իսկ շաքար ընդունելը՝ ինչքան ասես։


Ես ամեն օր մի ամբողջ ավոկադո եմ ուտում առանց որևէ դժվարության  :Tongue: ։ Ի դեպ, օրվա տարբեր ժամերի ուտելով՝ ևս երկուսն էլ կարող եմ ուտել, ու եթե ուտեմ, կարծում եմ՝ քաշիս վրա կազդի, ուղղակի. բնականաբար, մրգի պես կրծելով չեմ ուտում, պիտի բան սարքեմ, որ ուզենամ ուտել, իսկ էդքան զահլա չկա, թե չէ` կարելի էր, հեչ վատ չէր լինի  :LOL: ։

----------


## ivy

Թե կոնկրետ ով ինչից է չաղանում֊նիհարում, եկեք թողնենք էս թեմայից դուրս։ 
Հարցը էն է, թե ինչի՞ է ճարպակալումն աշխարհում քիչ֊քիչ էպիդեմիայի վերածվում, ու ինչ հետևանքներ կարող է սա ունենալ, եթե էս տենդենցը չնվազի։

----------


## Արէա

Պատճառներից մեկը կարա լինի «Դու գեղեցիկ ես», «Բոլոր մարդիկ գեղեցիկ են», «Պետք չի նմանվել այլոց հորինած ստանդարտներին» տիպի լոզունգները։ Գեր մոդելների (ի դեպ, հրապուրիչ գեր, սա կարևոր ա) մասնկացությամբ նորաձևության ցուցադրությունները, ամսագրերը, հոլովակները և այլն։
Մի կողմից սա օգնում ա գեր մարդկանց ազատվել հոգեբանական կոմպլեքսներից, ու իրենց, առանց առանձնապես ջանք թափելու, գեղեցիկ համարելուն։ Մյուս կողմից թուլացնում ա նիհարելու ցանկությունը. ինչի տանջվել, եթե բոլոր մարդիկ գեղեցիկ են, նայի էն թմբլիկ մոդելը ինչ հմայիչ ա։
Իհարկե չեմ ասում, թե հիմնական պատճառը սա ա, բայց կարա գործոններից մեկը լինի։

----------

ivy (26.06.2017), Հայկօ (06.07.2017), Հարդ (26.06.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես ժամանակին բառացիորեն ծիրանով չաղացել եմ մի երկու շաբաթում, երբ ծիրանի սեզոնին տատիկիս տանն էի մնում, ու այգուց քաղելով՝ ձեռի հետ ամեն օր մոտ 100 հատ ծիրան էի ուտում ։ Հաստատ ուրիշ բանից չեմ չաղացել, էլի։ Տենց կտրուկ մի զրոյացրու զուտ կալորիաների դերը։


Ան, կարան ուրիշ պատճառներ էղած լինեն, ու դու ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով կապում ես ծիրանի հետ։ Նույնիսկ եթե չոր կալորիականությանը նայես, ծիրանը սարսափելի քիչ կալորիականություն ունի, որի աննշան մասն ա ուղղակի ունակ ճարպաթթուների սինթեզին մասնակցելու։ Ու հատկապես քեզ վրա չպիտի ազդի, որովհետև իմ հասկանալով դու էն բացառիկ դեպքերից ես, որ չաղանալու ժառանգական նախատրամադրվածություն չունի։ Բայց ոնց որ Ռիփն ասեց, թողնենք մեր անձնական պատմությունները։




> Պատճառներից մեկը կարա լինի «Դու գեղեցիկ ես», «Բոլոր մարդիկ գեղեցիկ են», «Պետք չի նմանվել այլոց հորինած ստանդարտներին» տիպի լոզունգները։ Գեր մոդելների (ի դեպ, հրապուրիչ գեր, սա կարևոր ա) մասնկացությամբ նորաձևության ցուցադրությունները, ամսագրերը, հոլովակները և այլն։
> Մի կողմից սա օգնում ա գեր մարդկանց ազատվել հոգեբանական կոմպլեքսներից, ու իրենց, առանց առանձնապես ջանք թափելու, գեղեցիկ համարելուն։ Մյուս կողմից թուլացնում ա նիհարելու ցանկությունը. ինչի տանջվել, եթե բոլոր մարդիկ գեղեցիկ են, նայի էն թմբլիկ մոդելը ինչ հմայիչ ա։
> Իհարկե չեմ ասում, թե հիմնական պատճառը սա ա, բայց կարա գործոններից մեկը լինի։


Արէա ջան, հեչ համաձայն չեմ հետդ։ Իրականում նիհար մոդելներին հետևելը հիվանդագին հետևանքների ա բերում։ Կարծեմ մի ուրիշ թեմայում արդեն քննարկել ենք, բայց էն, ինչը մոդելային աշխարհում սիրուն ա համարվում, առողջ չի։ Էդ բոլոր մոդելները սնվելու հետ կապված խնդիրներ ունեն։ Ու ոչ ստանդարտ «մոդելային» կազմվածքով մոդելների ընդգրկումը լուծում ա էդ խնդիրը, ցույց ա տալիս, որ միակ ճիշտը կախեկտիկ մարմինները չեն։

----------

Sambitbaba (26.06.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Ան, կարան ուրիշ պատճառներ էղած լինեն, ու դու ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով կապում ես ծիրանի հետ։ Նույնիսկ եթե չոր կալորիականությանը նայես, ծիրանը սարսափելի քիչ կալորիականություն ունի, որի աննշան մասն ա ուղղակի ունակ ճարպաթթուների սինթեզին մասնակցելու։ Ու հատկապես քեզ վրա չպիտի ազդի, որովհետև իմ հասկանալով դու էն բացառիկ դեպքերից ես, որ չաղանալու ժառանգական նախատրամադրվածություն չունի։ *Բայց ոնց որ Ռիփն ասեց, թողնենք մեր անձնական պատմությունները։*



Չէ, լավ, որ ուզում եք, պատմեք  :Jpit: 

Բայց բուն թեմային էլ անդրադարձեք: Ինձ լուրջ անհանգստացնում է էս հարցը: Եթե էսօր աշխարհի մոտ 30 տոկոսը ավելորդ քաշ ունի, ինչը մոտավորապես ամեն երրորդ մարդն է, ինչ կլինի ասենք մի հիսուն տարուց: Գուցե հնարավոր է նաև էսպես ապրել առողջ ու երկար, եթե ասենք բժշկությունը սկսի էդ ուղղությամբ զարգանալ: Գուցե մարդկանց արտաքին տեսքը ուղղակի լրիվ փոխվի մի դար անց, ու բոլորը լինեն շատ մեծ չափերի: Ըստ դրա էլ, մարդկանց կենսակերպը լրիվ փոփոխման ենթարկվի:
Չգիտեմ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, լավ, որ ուզում եք, պատմեք 
> 
> Բայց բուն թեմային էլ անդրադարձեք: Ինձ լուրջ անհանգստացնում է էս հարցը: Եթե էսօր աշխարհի մոտ 30 տոկոսը ավելորդ քաշ ունի, ինչը մոտավորապես ամեն երրորդ մարդն է, ինչ կլինի ասենք մի հիսուն տարուց: Գուցե հնարավոր է նաև էսպես ապրել առողջ ու երկար, եթե ասենք բժշկությունը սկսի էդ ուղղությամբ զարգանալ: Գուցե մարդկանց արտաքին տեսքը ուղղակի լրիվ փոխվի մի դար անց, ու բոլորը լինեն շատ մեծ չափերի: Ըստ դրա էլ, մարդկանց կենսակերպը լրիվ փոփոխման ենթարկվի:
> Չգիտեմ...


Ինձ թվում ա՝ հարցը պարզ լուծում ունի. քանի կա աղքատություն, կա նաև ավելորդ քաշի խնդիր: Վերացրու աղքատությունը, կվերացնես նաև ավելորդ քաշը:
Հիմա բժշկությունը միլիարդներ ա ծախսում երկրորդ տիպի դիաբետ ու սրտի իշեմիկ հիվանդություն բուժելու համար: Իհարկե, զանազան ստենտերով և այլնով կյանքի տևողությունը մեծանում ա, բայց էստեղ հարց ա. ինչո՞վ ա դա օգուտ հասարակությանը: Կարծում եմ՝ հասարակությանն ավելի օգուտ ա առողջ բնակչություն ունենալը, քան բնակչություն, որը առողջ չի, բայց որի առողջական խնդիրները կանտրոլի տակ են: 
Իհարկե, ստեղ նաև դեղագործական ընկերությունների մաֆիան ա, որի դեղերը չեն ծախվի, եթե սաղ առողջ լինեն:

----------

ivy (26.06.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ հարցը պարզ լուծում ունի. քանի կա աղքատություն, կա նաև ավելորդ քաշի խնդիր: Վերացրու աղքատությունը, կվերացնես նաև ավելորդ քաշը:


Հա՞ որ։ Ըստ էս քարտեզի վերջին քառասուն տարում չեն չաղացել կամ քիչ են չաղացել հենց ամենաղքատ երկրները․ անդր-սահարային Աֆրիկան ու արևելյան ու հարավային Ասիան։

----------

Դեղին մուկիկ (26.06.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քարտեզից էն տպավորությունն ա, որ ինչքան հարստանում են հասարակությունները, էնքան չաղանում են։ Առաջինը կարմրում են 87-88 թվերին Սաուդյան Արաբիան ու Լիբիան, նրանք,  որ նավթի փողերով արագ 80-ականներին հարստացան։ Հետո հետևներից խզարած հասնում են ԱՄՆ, Կանադան, եվրոպական երկրները, Ավստրալիան, Նոր Զելանդիան ․․․․ Միակ նորմալ քաշով հարուստ երկիրը Շվեդիան ա։

----------

Tiger29 (26.06.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա՞ որ։ Ըստ էս քարտեզի վերջին քառասուն տարում չեն չաղացել կամ քիչ են չաղացել հենց ամենաղքատ երկրները․ անդր-սահարային Աֆրիկան ու արևելյան ու հարավային Ասիան։


Որտև աղքատ երկրները, բարեբախտաբար, էդքան էլ չեն «զարգացել»։ Ասածս հարուստ երկրների աղքատների մասին ա: Վերցրու էդ երկրներից ցանկացածը ու տես, թե որ խավն ա ճարպակալած: Հարուստների մեջ շատ ավելի փոքր ա ճարպակալածների տոկոսը, քան աղքատների: Իսկ Շվեդիան ուղղակի էն երկիրն ա, որտեղ սոցիալական արդարություն քչից-շատից կա:
Ես չէի հավատում, որ Դանիայում ճարպակալումը խնդիր ա, մինչև չտեղափոխվեցի կոնկրետ մի արվարձան, որտեղ աշխատավորներն են ապրում: Հիմա եթե քաղաքում ճարպակալած մարդու տեսնես, գրեթե հաստատ կարաս ասես, որ կա՛մ էդ թաղից ա, կա՛մ Յուլանդից (=Դանիայի ամենաաղքատ մասը, որտեղ գործազրկությունը մեծ թվերի ա հասնում):

----------


## Շինարար

> Որտև աղքատ երկրները, բարեբախտաբար, էդքան էլ չեն «զարգացել»։ Ասածս հարուստ երկրների աղքատների մասին ա: Վերցրու էդ երկրներից ցանկացածը ու տես, թե որ խավն ա ճարպակալած: Հարուստների մեջ շատ ավելի փոքր ա ճարպակալածների տոկոսը, քան աղքատների: Իսկ Շվեդիան ուղղակի էն երկիրն ա, որտեղ սոցիալական արդարություն քչից-շատից կա:
> Ես չէի հավատում, որ Դանիայում ճարպակալումը խնդիր ա, մինչև չտեղափոխվեցի կոնկրետ մի արվարձան, որտեղ աշխատավորներն են ապրում: Հիմա եթե քաղաքում ճարպակալած մարդու տեսնես, գրեթե հաստատ կարաս ասես, որ կա՛մ էդ թաղից ա, կա՛մ Յուլանդից (=Դանիայի ամենաաղքատ մասը, որտեղ գործազրկությունը մեծ թվերի ա հասնում):


Բայց ոնց որ Դանիան ու Նիդերլանդներն էլ են մոտավորապես Շվեդիայի պես ըստ էդ քարտեզի, չէ՞:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ոնց որ Դանիան ու Նիդերլանդներն էլ են մոտավորապես Շվեդիայի պես ըստ էդ քարտեզի, չէ՞:


Հա, նոր նայեցի։ Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ Տրիբունը որ ասում ա Շվեդիան չի չաղանում, երևի մի քանի տոն ավելի բաց ա, էն էլ էն ա, Շվեդիան էլ ա չաղանում, ուղղակի ավելի դանդաղ։ Ու դա ընդամենը հաստատում ա սոցիալական հավասարության մասին իմ թեզը․ նույն Դանիայում սոցիալական անհավասարությունն ավելի շատ ա, քան Շվեդիայում կամ Ֆինլանդիայում, բայց ավելի քիչ, քան ԱՄՆ-ում։

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա, նոր նայեցի։ Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ Տրիբունը որ ասում ա Շվեդիան չի չաղանում, երևի մի քանի տոն ավելի բաց ա, էն էլ էն ա, Շվեդիան էլ ա չաղանում, ուղղակի ավելի դանդաղ։ Ու դա ընդամենը հաստատում ա սոցիալական հավասարության մասին իմ թեզը․ նույն Դանիայում սոցիալական անհավասարությունն ավելի շատ ա, քան Շվեդիայում կամ Ֆինլանդիայում, բայց ավելի քիչ, քան ԱՄՆ-ում։


Մի խոսքով, ես հարցին միանշանակ պատասխան չկա, ընդհանուր օրինաչափություն չես կարող գտնել բոլորի համար համընդհանուր: Օրինակ Եգիպտոսը որ առաջին չաղացողներից ա ըստ էս քարտեզի ու ամենաչաղերի մեջ ա մտնում, ինչ-որ չեմ հիշում, որ վերջին հիսուն տարվա ընթացքում հարուստ երկիր եղած լինի, էստեղ այլ պատճառներ պետք ա երևի լինեն: Մյուս կողմից մի հետաքրքիր բան նկատեցի, որ ինչքան պահպանողական ա երկիրը, էնքան տղամարդկանց ու կանանց միջև անդունդը մեծ ա, գեր կանանց տոկոսը ավելի բարձր ա՝ Եգիպտոս, Թուրքիա, իսկ ինչքան լիբերալ ա, էնքան միաձուլվում են ցուցանիշները՝ Նիդերլանդներ, ԱՄՆ: Պրիտոմ, միաձուլվում են երևի էն առումով, որ տղամարդիկ էլ են չաղանում: Դա խոսքի կարա կապված լինի նրա հետ, որ պահպանողական հասարակություններում կանայք տանն են նստում, իսկ տղամարդը պետք ա աշխատի, շարժվի, իսկ լիբերալներում տղամարդն էլ կարա տանը նստի ու նպաստով յոլա գնան:դդդ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի խոսքով, ես հարցին միանշանակ պատասխան չկա, ընդհանուր օրինաչափություն չես կարող գտնել բոլորի համար համընդհանուր: Օրինակ Եգիպտոսը որ առաջին չաղացողներից ա ըստ էս քարտեզի ու ամենաչաղերի մեջ ա մտնում, ինչ-որ չեմ հիշում, որ վերջին հիսուն տարվա ընթացքում հարուստ երկիր եղած լինի, էստեղ այլ պատճառներ պետք ա երևի լինեն: Մյուս կողմից մի հետաքրքիր բան նկատեցի, որ ինչքան պահպանողական ա երկիրը, էնքան տղամարդկանց ու կանանց միջև անդունդը մեծ ա, գեր կանանց տոկոսը ավելի բարձր ա՝ Եգիպտոս, Թուրքիա, իսկ ինչքան լիբերալ ա, էնքան միաձուլվում են ցուցանիշները՝ Նիդերլանդներ, ԱՄՆ: Պրիտոմ, միաձուլվում են երևի էն առումով, որ տղամարդիկ էլ են չաղանում: Դա խոսքի կարա կապված լինի նրա հետ, որ պահպանողական հասարակություններում կանայք տանն են նստում, իսկ տղամարդը պետք ա աշխատի, շարժվի, իսկ լիբերալներում տղամարդն էլ կարա տանը նստի ու նպաստով յոլա գնան:դդդ


Հայ հասարակության մեջ չաղ տղամարդի՞կ են շատ, թե՞ կանայք: Ի դեպ, ԱՄՆ-ում էլ ա տղամարդկանց ու կանանց միջև անդունդը մեծ: Ասենք, Նիդեռլանդների հետ չես կարա համեմատես: Էնտեղ լիքը գենդերային անհավասարության հարցեր կան, որոնք նույն կարգի են, ինչ Հայաստանում:

Իսկ աղքատության հետ կապված ասածիս մասին նույնիսկ թվեր կան:
Էստեղ էրեխեքի մասին ա: 
Էս էլ ԱՄՆ-ից թվեր:

----------


## ivy

Ինձ համար առանց գիտական հետազոտության էլ ակնհայտ է վատ ապրուստի ու գիրության միջև կապը. քիչ եկամուտ՝ ցածրորակ սնունդ: Մարդիկ քիչ եկամուտի դեպքում հնարավորինս էժանագին ապրանք են գնում, ինչ զիբիլ ասես, որն էլ բերում է ճարպակալման:

Իսկ ծայրահեղ չքավոր երկրներն ուրիշ դեպք են. էնտեղ սնունդը դեռ մնացել է «մաքուր», էն զիբիլները, որ ասենք արևմտյան քաղաքակրթությունն է գնում, իրենք բարեբախտաբար չունեն:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (26.06.2017), Շինարար (26.06.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հայ հասարակության մեջ չաղ տղամարդի՞կ են շատ, թե՞ կանայք: Ի դեպ, ԱՄՆ-ում էլ ա տղամարդկանց ու կանանց միջև անդունդը մեծ: Ասենք, Նիդեռլանդների հետ չես կարա համեմատես: Էնտեղ լիքը գենդերային անհավասարության հարցեր կան, որոնք նույն կարգի են, ինչ Հայաստանում:
> 
> Իսկ աղքատության հետ կապված ասածիս մասին նույնիսկ թվեր կան:
> Էստեղ էրեխեքի մասին ա: 
> Էս էլ ԱՄՆ-ից թվեր:


Բյուր, ես ըստ էդ հոդվածի եմ ասում, էնտեղ տենց մեծ անդունդ չի տալիս, ուրեմն սխալ ստատիստիկա ա, չարժե քննարկել:

http://i1.wp.com/metrocosm.com/wp-co...by-country.png

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...Ասածս հարուստ երկրների աղքատների մասին ա: :


Սրա հետ երևի համաձայն եմ  :LOL: 

Չնայած մշակույթից էլ կարա կախված լինի։ Օրինակ՝ արաբական երկրներում, նույնիսկ հարուստներում, Շինարարը թող ուղղի եթե սխալ եմ, գիրությունը սոցիալական ստատուսի պես բան ա։ Եթե չաղ ես, ուրեմն հարուստ ես, քանի որ ուտելու բան ունես։  

Բյուր, ինձ թվում ա, քո դատողությունները ճիշտ են մենակ հարուստ երկրների համար։ Բայաց ալամ աշխարհի 7 միլիարդ բնակչության հազիվ մի 1.5 միլիարդնա ապրում էտ հարուստ երկրներում, որտեղ ուտելիքը սպառողական զամբյուղի ասենք 20%-ն ու կարան ընտրություն կատարեն։ Իսկ մնացածում՝ 80-100%-ն ա ու շատ սահմանափակ ընտրությամբ, ասենք մենակ բրինձ, օրերով ու ամիսներով։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ ծայրահեղ չքավոր երկրներն ուրիշ դեպք են. էնտեղ սնունդը դեռ մնացել է «մաքուր», էն զիբիլները, որ ասենք արևմտյան քաղաքակրթությունն է գնում, իրենք բարեբախտաբար չունեն:


Չէ Այվուշ, ծայրահեղ աղքատ երկրներում որպես կանոն պռոստը ուտելու բան չկա, ուր մնաց մի հատ էլ սնունդի մաքուր ու չմաքուր լինելը քննարկվի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ Այվուշ, ծայրահեղ աղքատ երկրներում որպես կանոն պռոստը ուտելու բան չկա, ուր մնաց մի հատ էլ սնունդի մաքուր ու չմաքուր լինելը քննարկվի։


Տրիբուն ձյա, բայց Այվիի ասածի մեջ տրամաբանություն կա։ Ասենք, հիշենք 90-ականների Հայաստանը։ Հացը «քըխ» ալյուրից էին թխում, ոչ թե «բարձրորակ» սպիտակից: Ստացվում էր, որ ալյուրը նորմալ վերամշակված չի, հետևաբար ավելի պակաս ճարպակալման ա բերում: Իսկ հիմա Հայաստանում հակառակ վիճակն ա․ սպիտակ հաց ինչքան ասես, իսկ որակյալ սև հացը հարուստի կայֆ ա դառել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես ըստ էդ հոդվածի եմ ասում, էնտեղ տենց մեծ անդունդ չի տալիս, ուրեմն սխալ ստատիստիկա ա, չարժե քննարկել:
> 
> http://i1.wp.com/metrocosm.com/wp-co...by-country.png


Դե հա, եթե մեծ անդունդ չի տալիս, ուրիշ պատճառներ պիտի փնտրել: Ուղղակի Ուլուանան ոնց որ գրեց, ԱՄՆ-ում բտվելու սաղ պայմանները ստեղծված են, ու տղամարդ-կին սաղ բտվում են: Պատկերացնում եմ՝ էդ ամեն տեղ լցրած ուտելիքն էլ չիպս, կոկա-կոլա, բուրգեր ու կարտոշկա ա: Եթե դրանց վրա ա մարդ նստած, ո՞նց կարա չչաղանա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, բայց Այվիի ասածի մեջ տրամաբանություն կա։ Ասենք, հիշենք 90-ականների Հայաստանը։ Հացը «քըխ» ալյուրից էին թխում, ոչ թե «բարձրորակ» սպիտակից: Ստացվում էր, որ ալյուրը նորմալ վերամշակված չի, հետևաբար ավելի պակաս ճարպակալման ա բերում: Իսկ հիմա Հայաստանում հակառակ վիճակն ա․ սպիտակ հաց ինչքան ասես, իսկ որակյալ սև հացը հարուստի կայֆ ա դառել:


Ես չեմ ասում Այվուշի ասածը տրամաբանական չի, շատ էլ տրամաբանական ա։ Իմ կողմից էլ ավելացնեմ, որ աղքատ երկրների գյուղացիական տնտեսությունները որպես կանոն փող չեն ունենում որ քիմիկատներ ու պարարտանյութեր առնեն, ու արդյունքում գյուղ-մթերքը համով ա։ Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ փող չունեն, որ լաբորատոր հետազոտություններ անեն, ու արդյունքում գյուղերով կարելի ա կաթից հանգիստ բրյուցելոզ վարակվել։ 

Բայց ամեն դեպքում, էսօրվա ծայրահեղ աղքատ երկրներում, թեկուզ հենց սուբ-սահարային Աֆրիկայում, խնդիրը սնունդն ա ընհանուր առմամբ - այսինքն վաբշե ուտելու բան կա, թե՞ չկա, ինչ կարգի ու որակի ուզում ա լինի։ Ու որպես կանոն հասանելի ա արագ աճող, ամենաէժան ու արագ կշտացնող սնունդը՝, բրինձը, որը ինչքան էլ մաքուր լինի, պռոստը բրինձ ա։

----------

Շինարար (26.06.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որոնք են պատճառները...

----------

ivy (27.06.2017), Ներսես_AM (27.06.2017)

----------


## Sagittarius

ապացուցեք, որ «առողջ» սնվելը ու չգիրանալը ունիվերսալ բոլորի համար ավելի երջանիկ ու բավարված կյանք ա ապահովում, քան սրտի ուզածով կյանքի բարիքներից օգտվելը, ես էլ ձեը հետ կմտածեմ, թե սա ընդհանրապես քննարկման արժանի թեմա ա, թե չէ.

----------


## Շինարար

> ապացուցեք, որ «առողջ» սնվելը ու չգիրանալը ունիվերսալ բոլորի համար ավելի երջանիկ ու բավարված կյանք ա ապահովում, քան սրտի ուզածով կյանքի բարիքներից օգտվելը, ես էլ ձեը հետ կմտածեմ, թե սա ընդհանրապես քննարկման արժանի թեմա ա, թե չէ.


кто не курит и не пьет тот здоровеньким умрет

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապացուցեք, որ «առողջ» սնվելը ու չգիրանալը ունիվերսալ բոլորի համար ավելի երջանիկ ու բավարված կյանք ա ապահովում, քան սրտի ուզածով կյանքի բարիքներից օգտվելը, ես էլ ձեը հետ կմտածեմ, թե սա ընդհանրապես քննարկման արժանի թեմա ա, թե չէ.


Չաղ մարդկանց համար սեքսով զբաղվելը դժվար ա (միշտ մտածել եմ, թե ոնց են իրանք էտ անում, իզվռաշեն նիշասնի  :LOL:  )։ Այսինքն, կյանքի մի բարիքից նաղդ չեն կարում նորմալ օգտվեն։

----------


## ivy

> Չաղ մարդկանց համար սեքսով զբաղվելը դժվար ա (միշտ մտածել եմ, թե ոնց են իրանք էտ անում, իզվռաշեն նիշասնի  )։ Այսինքն, կյանքի մի բարիքից նաղդ չեն կարում նորմալ օգտվեն։


Խելոք պառկում են մեջքի վրա, փորը կողքերին ա սփռվում. ստեղ կարևորը, որ զուգընկերն էլ շատ ճարպոտ չլինի, այ էդ դեպքում արդեն դժվար ա պատկերացնել, չնայած տեղ էլ երևի մի ճար կգտնվի, ասենք` երրորդ նիհարը ։))

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> ապացուցեք, որ «առողջ» սնվելը ու չգիրանալը ունիվերսալ բոլորի համար ավելի երջանիկ ու բավարված կյանք ա ապահովում, քան սրտի ուզածով կյանքի բարիքներից օգտվելը, ես էլ ձեը հետ կմտածեմ, թե սա ընդհանրապես քննարկման արժանի թեմա ա, թե չէ.


Ենթադրիր որ առողջ սնվելը քո համար այնքան էլ կարևոր չէ երջանկության ու բավարարված կյանքի համար: Խրոնիկ հիվանդություններ ձեռք կբերես, կզգաս, թե ինչքան են դրանք երջանկությանդ հերն անիծում: Եկար հակասության  :Smile: 
Բայց իհարկե հակառակ ծայրահեղության մեջ ընկնել էլ պետք չէ: 80/20-ը լավ բալանս է: Այսինքն, եթե 80%-ով ճիշտ ես սնվում, դա արդեն ապահովում է առողջությանդ գերակշիռ մասը, իսկ մնացած 20%-ից ստացած օգուտը արդեն այնքան մեծ չէ, որքան դրա տված հոգեբանական վնասը, դրա համար էդ 20%-ը ուտում ես ինչ սիրտդ ուզում է (բացի խստորեն հակացուցված բաներից):

----------


## LisBeth

> Խելոք պառկում են մեջքի վրա, փորը կողքերին ա սփռվում. ստեղ կարևորը, որ զուգընկերն էլ շատ ճարպոտ չլինի, այ էդ դեպքում արդեն դժվար ա պատկերացնել, չնայած տեղ էլ երևի մի ճար կգտնվի, ասենք` երրորդ նիհարը ։))


Դա իհարկե չի նշանակում որ եթե մարդը նիհար ա,  ուրեմն անպայման վիրտուոզ ա սեքսի ժամամնակ: Շատ նիհարներ էլ են էս սխեմայից օգտվում, հանգիստ պառկում են մեջքի կամ կողի վրա ու սպասում: Պոզա բրեվնա)

----------

Անվերնագիր (29.06.2017), Տրիբուն (28.06.2017)

----------


## keyboard

> Չաղ մարդկանց համար սեքսով զբաղվելը դժվար ա (միշտ մտածել եմ, թե ոնց են իրանք էտ անում, իզվռաշեն նիշասնի  )։ Այսինքն, կյանքի մի բարիքից նաղդ չեն կարում նորմալ օգտվեն։


Պարտքս ըլնի, մի օր քո համար վիդեո նկարեմ կամ հրավիրեմ լայֆ նայես  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պարտքս ըլնի, մի օր քո համար վիդեո նկարեմ կամ հրավիրեմ լայֆ նայես


Չէ, մերսի ․․․․ որ ուզենամ վիդեո նայելու տեղերը գիտեմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Էսօր առավոտյան գործի գնալիս ռադիոյով լուրերով լսում եմ, որ Ավստրալիայում որոշել են հետազոտել դպրոցահասակ երեխաների մոտ գիրացման տենդենցը, և դրա համար հետազոտական կենտրոնին անհրաժեշտ են ընդամենը երեխաների կշռի մասին տվյալներ՝ առանց երեխաների մասին ինֆոյի։ Այդ նպատակով ներկայումս մշակում են ծրագիր՝ դպրոցներում երեխաներին կշռելու պրոցեդուրա անցկացնելու, երկու տարին մի անգամ, որը մեծ տուրուդմբոցների առիթ է դառնալու, քանի որ դիպչում է ներկայիս չափանիշներով սենսըթիվ թեմայի՝ գիրությանը, նույնիսկ այն դեպքում, որ երեխաների քաշի տվյալները որևէ ձև չեն հրապարակվելու, անգամ երեխաներին ու ծնողներին առանձին չեն հայտնելու, ու կենտրոն էլ էդ տվյալները փոխանցվելու են անոնիմության սկզբունքով։ Բացի դրանից, պարզ կշռումը անց է կացնելու ոչ թե դպրոցի անձնակազմից մեկը, այլ հատուկ ուղարկված հոգեբան-մասնագետներ՝ համապաստախան "զգույշ" մոտեցումներով։ Ավելին՝ կշռումներին մասնակցելը կամավոր է, ըստ ծնողի ցանկության։

Ճիշտն ասած, ես էստեղ գեր մարդիկ, հատկապես երեխաներ շաաատ հազվադեպ եմ տեսնում, չգիտեմ՝ պատճառը սպորտին մեծ տեղ տալն է, թե ծովափնյա գոտի լինելը, ամեն դեպքում գիրացման սրընթաց տենդենցներ հաստատ չկան, ինչպես ասենք ԱՄՆ-ում է, որ դեմն առնեն։ Վատագույն դեպքում կարող եմ համարել, որ ֆոնդեր ծախսելու հերթական առիթն են հնարում։ Բայց դա չի ուշագրավը, այլ հասարակությանը գերզգայունության շերտով պարուրելը, ու հետո պաշտպանելը դրանից։ Սովետի ժամանակ մեզ դպրոցում պարբերաբար իջեցնում էին բուժ-սենյակ կշռվելու՝ առանց ծնողներից համաձայնություն վերցնելու, ու ոչ մեկի մտքով չէր անցնում, որ դա հոգեբանական շերտեր է շոշափում կամ բարոյական իրավունքների խախտում է։

----------

Աթեիստ (24.07.2018), Հայկօ (24.07.2018), Ձայնալար (26.07.2018), Շինարար (24.07.2018), Ուլուանա (24.07.2018)

----------

